
Show HN: A fun, emoji-based voting app for iPhone called Treeo - flyosity
https://medium.com/treeo/welcome-to-treeo-f70b305a6bfe
======
flyosity
Hey everyone, Treeo is an app I've been working on with a friend for almost 2
years. It's a digital version of the popular "celeb voting" party game that's
been around popular culture (movies, TV shows, YouTube) for over 20 years, but
is expanded out to let users vote on anything.

I know consumer apps aren't really popular on HN, but I've been a part of this
community for a very long time and always like to Show HN my latest projects.

I'd love to answer any questions!

